# Kubota Plowing Video



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

My dealer just emailed me this link. I am impressed by these Tractors!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice!! Cool to see something different! I wonder what a set-up like that goes for??payup


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

The first one is a m125x with a daniels 16ft on the front and a 16ft swingwing on the back. The First Tractor will be around $70,000
The Second Half of the Video is a 7040 (70hP) with a bilzzard 86'11 and a 14ft ebling swingwing. That one is right around $47,000 (DONT QUOTE ME PLEASE)

BOTH THESE PRICES ARE ALL SET UP WITH PLOWS AND READY TO GO AS YOU SEE THEM.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have the same blade but an 18 ft, and harness on a JD and it works well. Is the back blade on the 125 an Ebling and if so I would really appreciate a price on just the rear blade, that hooks up to the 3 point hitch.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There was a guy on here that just bought a 7040 and he was having trouble pushing a 10 ft box with it. It seems to me that it should have no problem with that after seeing that video. those are some nice machines. I would like a kubota one day.


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

It is an ebling. I don't know on the price because I don't sell them. (I think they are between 5,000 and 6,500) I know that blizzard 8611 and backblade combo was about 11,500 for that 7040. I use a truck version. You can call Jim at 616-532-8400

The guy that was having problems had the wrong tires. The tractor works great!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey I know those people in that video. Wish they would have only had the name and number on the first and last part of the video, it kinda blocks the view. I thought they were moving a little slow for my taste, but to each his own. JMO

Jon


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

holy god the one with the blizzard blade is moving alot of snow !!!!!  i love it


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

get a kubota i have one and love it it dose way more than i thought it would


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

It seems that they're really revving those kubotas, as indicated with some wheelspin and that really great exhaust note, really pushing and pulling . Does this create any reliability or maintenance issues over time?


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

firstclasslawnc;498006 said:


> The first one is a m125x with a daniels 16ft on the front and a 16ft swingwing on the back. The First Tractor will be around $70,000
> The Second Half of the Video is a 7040 (70hP) with a bilzzard 86'11 and a 14ft ebling swingwing. That one is right around $47,000 (DONT QUOTE ME PLEASE)
> 
> BOTH THESE PRICES ARE ALL SET UP WITH PLOWS AND READY TO GO AS YOU SEE THEM.


If it helps the price, the first tractor is a M108x, as you can see the model number around 4:35. What kind of modifications are necessary for the front plow frame? Those two setups continue to impress.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

HC plower;498320 said:


> If it helps the price, the first tractor is a M108x, as you can see the model number around 4:35. What kind of modifications are necessary for the front plow frame? Those two setups continue to impress.


The plow frame bolts to the front weight harness holes and goes back to the rear draw bar. No mods to the tractor, it takes 10-15 min to put it on.


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

your right. the company in the first part has both a 108x and a 125 i believe. The 108x is electronically injected like current trucks therefore it really never bogs, the 125 is still mechanically injected like old dodges


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Tractor model*

Jon,
Looks like you had some response to the video.

I didn't post any plowing with a 125X yet. From what I can see, it doesn't perform much different from the 108X. Same tranny, slightly smaller frame, but nothing worth getting excited about.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

You know what. I am so sick of spending all my money. But I really think I need one of those swing wings.

My god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peterbilt


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

themrk2;498432 said:


> Jon,
> Looks like you had some response to the video.
> 
> I didn't post any plowing with a 125X yet. From what I can see, it doesn't perform much different from the 108X. Same tranny, slightly smaller frame, but nothing worth getting excited about.


EVERYONE>>> THIS IS THE GUY YOU HAVE TO QUIZ ABOUT THE TRACTORS. Welcome Noah (Kubota of West Michigan)


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

why not have swing wing only on front


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Nothing*

Sounds like First Class doesn't want to do my work for me anymore.
What a shame.
Sorry guys, I would have answered earlier, but I wasn't signed up to post.

There's no reason you can't just do the swing wing. But the rear blade is so productive, that it's hard not to justify the cost.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Good to see a tracor vid for a change


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Revving engines*



HC plower;498297 said:


> It seems that they're really revving those kubotas, as indicated with some wheelspin and that really great exhaust note, really pushing and pulling . Does this create any reliability or maintenance issues over time?


HD Plower
I hear what you're saying, the tractors are running around 2,000 rpm's. These engines are designed to be run at max RPM for a full day's work. They actually perform much better at max RPM than they do otherwise. Hope that helps.


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Modifications*



HC plower;498320 said:


> If it helps the price, the first tractor is a M108x, as you can see the model number around 4:35. What kind of modifications are necessary for the front plow frame? Those two setups continue to impress.


The modifications are done both in house, and at a local business for the subframe. My weldshop is not equiped to do the metal work. So we sub that out. All the other mods are taken care of by my shop.

We take care of the whole setup, and deliver where needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;498013 said:


> We have the same blade but an 18 ft, and harness on a JD and it works well. Is the back blade on the 125 an Ebling and if so I would really appreciate a price on just the rear blade, that hooks up to the 3 point hitch.


Sooooo, Noah, when's my turn to demo the Blizzard unit? Jim told me to ask.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;500198 said:


> Sooooo, Noah, when's my turn to demo the Blizzard unit? Jim told me to ask.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Demo*



Mark Oomkes;500198 said:


> Sooooo, Noah, when's my turn to demo the Blizzard unit? Jim told me to ask.


Mark,
You know how to get ahold of me. Besides, you guys love making a sales guy get up in the middle of the night to play in the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

themrk2;500220 said:


> Mark,
> You know how to get ahold of me. Besides, you guys love making a sales guy get up in the middle of the night to play in the snow.


You won't have to get up, just leave it with me for the night.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

themrk2;500138 said:


> HD Plower
> I hear what you're saying, the tractors are running around 2,000 rpm's. These engines are designed to be run at max RPM for a full day's work. They actually perform much better at max RPM than they do otherwise. Hope that helps.


It seems to put more power to the ground than lower RPM's


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

themrk2;500156 said:


> The modifications are done both in house, and at a local business for the subframe. My weldshop is not equiped to do the metal work. So we sub that out. All the other mods are taken care of by my shop.
> 
> We take care of the whole setup, and deliver where needed.


Just for future reference, (When I'm out of college), do you collaborate with other Kubota dealers for just the plow set up?


----------



## themrk2 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Other Dealers*



HC plower;500591 said:


> Just for future reference, (When I'm out of college), do you collaborate with other Kubota dealers for just the plow set up?


I have not worked with any other dealers with our setup. There's alot of little things that need to be done a certain way, so I would wrather keep it in house.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

*They are great*

Kubota really knows how to make a tractor that lasts, with very little repair costs. I have 12 of them, I just sold a 6950dt that was 18 years old for $14,000.00. All I ever had to do was change 3 clutches and once the shifter rod, we wore it out.


----------

